# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Girls With Guns [mod: G-rated only!]

## Lucille

For Origanalist, and all the ladies and gents at RPF. 

Super Deluxe Girls With Guns Collection #2 
http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...ollection.html




> The fight to retain our natural and constitutional second amendment rights is a fight that both men and women must fight together united as a team. We must fight as we have fought side by side as a united unit throughout the history of mankind. No greater alliance has ever existed than the union of man and woman. Together we will win this fight as we fight for freedom and liberty for ourselves and the generations of family we create together.
> 
> *Portraying women with guns I believe is beneficial to the cause for many reasons, these include: Fighting against the leftist agenda to disarm and render helpless the population; Normalizing images of women with guns; Men like women who shoot guns (anti radical feminism); Empowering women with the natural right of self defense; Girls with guns are just supercalifragilisticexpialidocious.*
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present Girls With Guns:


Like Girls with Guns?
http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...with-guns.html

----------


## Origanalist

Woo hoo!

----------


## Origanalist

> For Origanalist, and all the ladies and gents at RPF. 
> 
> Super Deluxe Girls With Guns Collection #2 
> http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...ollection.html
> 
> 
> 
> Like Girls with Guns?
> http://ninetymilesfromtyranny.blogsp...with-guns.html


Lol, I'm pretty sure that's where I first heard the phrase.

----------


## oyarde

Finally , a little Patriotism  .

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Natural Citizen



----------


## Origanalist

> 


The title specifically says "girls".

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The title specifically says "girls".

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## osan

> 


You just HAD to ruin it... now my damned eyes are bleeding.

Pig.

----------


## osan

> What happens when you pull on those strings? That photo makes her look like she's ready for action.


Can't speak for anyone else, but I most definitely know what happens when _I_ pull on them.  

Prying them off me after all is said and done is the cross I must bear.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## juleswin

In before it closes again. Please keep the pics PG13 and under.

----------


## Bryan

> In before it closes again. Please keep the pics PG13 and under.


Exactly. A thread like this can (and should) be used to encourage gun ownership for women.


Posting pictures from a lingerie photo shoot, bathing suits or similar that uses guns as props does a disservice to our Mission and will get this thread locked or deleted.

----------


## presence

so string bikini and girl with holster for undies legit... 

lingerie not legit

very clear policy

got it, lol

I'll play it safe and post something for AF

----------


## Bryan

> so string bikini and girl with holster for undies legit... 
> 
> lingerie not legit
> 
> very clear policy
> 
> got it
> 
> lol


Bathing suits are at least proper beach attire, but sure, they aren't helping things either. I'll mod my post.

----------


## Root

Finally!

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Origanalist

> so string bikini and girl with holster for undies legit... 
> 
> lingerie not legit
> 
> very clear policy
> 
> got it, lol
> 
> I'll play it safe and post something for AF


It's a real touchy subject around here, like the word vagina.

I wonder why this thread was closed? http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Where-to-start

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm thinking about buying a pair of these.

----------


## Origanalist

> I'm thinking about buying a pair of these.


That shirt kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?

----------


## Suzanimal

> That shirt kind of defeats the purpose doesn't it?




I want them because I volunteered to walk my neighbor's dog for a few months to help them out (just had a baby) while the dad is going to be working a lot of nights. They needed someone to walk the dog at night and although I'm not really too worried about a rapist or anything like that, I hear coyotes, have seen foxes, and more than a few menacing stray dogs roaming our hood. The dog I'm walking is a little frou frou dog and he would be useless if something decided to attack us. The dad told me he takes a gun on their late night walks because he had a run in with a stray once.

----------


## Suzanimal

> In before it closes again. Please keep the pics PG13 and under.





> Exactly. A thread like this can (and should) be used to encourage gun ownership for women.
> 
> 
> Posting pictures from a lingerie photo shoot, bathing suits or similar that uses guns as props does a disservice to our Mission and will get this thread locked or deleted.





> Girls With Guns [mod: G-rated only!]


Is it G or PG13? 





> G – General Audiences
> All ages admitted. Nothing that would offend parents for viewing by children.
> 
> PG – Parental Guidance Suggested
> Some material may not be suitable for children. Parents urged to give "parental guidance". May contain some material parents might not like for their young children.
> 
> PG-13 – Parents Strongly Cautioned
> Some material may be inappropriate for children under 13. Parents are urged to be cautious. Some material may be inappropriate for pre-teenagers.
> 
> ...

----------


## Lucille

My favorite rock star couple.

----------


## Suzanimal

Some helpful tips in this video. I didn't even think about shells going down the front of your top.

Edited to remove video. I don't want Lucille's GWG thread to suffer the same fate as Origanalist's.

----------


## Origanalist

Lol. This thread is destined for constant scrutiny. It's really odd how some things get ignored and others get the microscope treatment.

----------


## Lucille

Suz!  I do not believe bikinis are allowed!  Burkinis would probably be fine though.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Suz!  I do not believe bikinis are allowed!  Burkinis would probably be fine though.


That was just in the opening, the rest of the ladies were dressed in normal clothes. _The Little Mermaid_ was rated G and she wore a shell bra.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo



----------


## luctor-et-emergo



----------


## Origanalist

> Suz!  I do not believe bikinis are allowed!  Burkinis would probably be fine though.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

>

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> 



These women are braver than most of the people on these forums including me. I have a lot of respect for them.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> 


Apart from constitutional issues and other things. I find the destruction of guns to be the gun equivalent of book burning. A lot of work went into those things, to make them.. Some of them might have taken hundreds of hours. Someone may have loved them. Pretty shameful. 

I'm just guessing at your point here. I was just 'quoting' (not really, just linked to some pics) two different women and their views on guns.

----------


## Lucille

> That was just in the opening, the rest of the ladies were dressed in normal clothes. _The Little Mermaid_ was rated G and she wore a shell bra.


Looks like I'm in Dutch with the wife...

I'm sorry, Suz, but I don't make the rules and I was afraid there would be trouble!  RPF is Bryan's world.  We're just living in it.



God bless 'Murica.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Looks like I'm in Dutch with the wife...
> 
> I'm sorry, Suz, but I don't make the rules and I was afraid there would be trouble!  RPF is Bryan's world.  We're just living in it.
> 
> 
> God bless 'Murica.



G rated girl with gun.  I'm jut messin' around. 



Now everyone's happy.

----------


## Origanalist

> G rated girl with gun.  I'm jut messin' around. 
> 
> 
> 
> Now everyone's happy.


Happy happy joy joy.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Happy happy joy joy.


You prefer blondes?

----------


## Danke

> G rated girl with gun.  I'm jut messin' around. 
> 
> 
> 
> Now everyone's happy.


Wouldn't a mermaid be better off with a spear gun?

----------


## Suzanimal

> Wouldn't a mermaid be better off with a spear gun?


I suppose so but there wasn't a Google image of her with a spear gun.

----------


## Origanalist

> You prefer blondes?


I think they should all be in uniform. A RPF dress code needs to be enforced here.

----------


## Origanalist

No skin above the knees or waistline showing.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I think they should all be in uniform. A RPF dress code needs to be enforced here.


Maybe a G-rated saucy brunette.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

'Murica! $#@! YEAH!

----------


## Origanalist

> Maybe a G-rated saucy brunette.


Way too much skin showing, it might drive people away.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Way too much skin showing, it might drive people away.


I fixed it.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Suzanimal

There aren't many g-rated GWGs pics out there. Who would've figured so many women went shooting in their swimsuits and underpants? 

The video I posted earlier and removed would've shown why that's a bad idea.

----------


## Danke

> Way too much skin showing, it might drive people away.

----------


## Origanalist

>

----------


## juleswin

We need some clarification here, is it PG13 or G rating for the pictures? I say this cos a G gives very little option for pictures to post.

This is no fun if you can only post girls in revealing outfit only if they are overweight or cartoon characters.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## William Tell

> 


Mods, this is PG at least.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Danke

> This is no fun if you can only post girls in revealing outfit only if they are overweight or cartoon characters.


We do that for AF.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> Mods, this is PG at least.


She has one of my truck weapons .

----------


## oyarde

> I want them because I volunteered to walk my neighbor's dog for a few months to help them out (just had a baby) while the dad is going to be working a lot of nights. They needed someone to walk the dog at night and although I'm not really too worried about a rapist or anything like that, I hear coyotes, have seen foxes, and more than a few menacing stray dogs roaming our hood. The dog I'm walking is a little frou frou dog and he would be useless if something decided to attack us. The dad told me he takes a gun on their late night walks because he had a run in with a stray once.


You need something , the froo froo dogs are coyote bait around here .

----------


## Danke

> She has one of my truck weapons .


You are allowed to travel with the weapon?   You mean just on the reservation right?

----------


## Origanalist

Well, it was a nice thought Lucille.

----------


## oyarde

> You are allowed to travel with the weapon?   You mean just on the reservation right?


I usually have a shotgun and a rifle in  the truck , that is not even illegal .

----------


## Danke

> 


Nice outfit you have on...

----------


## Origanalist

> Nice outfit you have on...


Thank you.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Thank you.


Whew. You ain't kiddin. That was a close call. (inside joke)

----------


## Origanalist

> Whew. You ain't kiddin. That was a close call. (inside joke)


I should pose with a gun while I'm wearing it.

----------


## Danke

> Whew. You ain't kiddin. That was a close call. (inside joke)


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post6313348

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Danke

> 


I didn't know you had a thing for black women.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I didn't know you had a thing for black women.


He can't resist a girl in an American flag bandanna.

----------


## oyarde

> 


Ahh , Somalia . Plus rep for the jeans and bandanas .

----------


## adissa

What's the point of a thread with women if they can't show a significant amount of skin? Meh.

----------


## oyarde

> What's the point of a thread with women if they can't show a significant amount of skin? Meh.


Like most things in life , it is to appease the crazies .

----------


## Suzanimal

She's gonna shoot him in his "toodles".

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## oyarde

> 


I have an Iver Johnson .32 revolver like that . Most people probably think of nice shotguns when they think of them , but they originally made bicycles .

----------


## Lucille

Question:  Do gents like the cowboy boots and shorts look?  I do that sometimes.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Suzanimal

> Question:  Do gents like the cowboy boots and shorts look?  I do that sometimes.


I do it, too but I wear shorter boots - mid calf. I think it's hawt.

----------


## jllundqu

This thread makes me laugh and facepalm at the same time....

----------


## tod evans

> Question:  Do gents like the cowboy boots and shorts look?  I do that sometimes.


All depends on who's wearing 'em.........

----------


## Lucille

But of course, tod!



Gaga's gun is following right behind her.

----------


## oyarde

> Question:  Do gents like the cowboy boots and shorts look?  I do that sometimes.


I like it . If you check my profile it even says I am a fashion expert .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I like it . If you check my profile it even says I am a fashion expert .


Mine does too!!!

----------


## JK/SEA

..

----------


## Lucille

> ..


What happened? Was it PG, or worse?!  



http://wellarmedwomen.tumblr.com/

----------


## JK/SEA

> What happened? Was it PG, or worse?!  
> 
> 
> http://wellarmedwomen.tumblr.com/



drunk post.

no one is supervising me this mornng...

----------


## oyarde

I like the Captain America shirt.

----------


## Lucille

> I like the Captain America shirt.


This one?

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

Donbass Girls:

----------


## jllundqu

Are Tramp Stamps legal here????

----------


## jllundqu

I don't care which way you swing..... that's hot right there.

----------


## jllundqu



----------


## jllundqu

Nice.....er...... suppressor

----------


## oyarde

> This one?


Yeah , I need one of those , I am not going to look as good as any of the RPF Ladies though.....

----------


## oyarde

> I don't care which way you swing..... that's hot right there.


Looks like a Cummins belt buckle .

----------


## oyarde

> Are Tramp Stamps legal here????


I have a holster like that for my 9 , it is made in Israel.

----------


## Lucille

Peek-a-boo!

----------


## Lucille

http://wellarmedwomen.tumblr.com/pos...erhell-passion

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Natural Citizen

> 


Heh. They scattered like frightened rats, didn't they?

----------


## Suzanimal

> 





> Heh. They scattered like frightened rats, didn't they?


Yep. That happened a few towns over. I love to go partying in downtown Lawrenceville. That's a downtown revitalization done well - a bunch of cool hipster gastro pubs. As a matter of fact, I'm considering going to McCray's for my birthday dinner because I love their rooftop patio.

----------


## oyarde

> Yep. That happened a few towns over. I love to go partying in downtown Lawrenceville. That's a downtown revitalization done well - a bunch of cool hipster gastro pubs. As a matter of fact, I'm considering going to McCray's for my birthday dinner because I love their rooftop patio.


Patios are nice .

----------


## Lucille

http://www.shorpy.com/node/14760?size=_original

----------


## tod evans

> http://www.shorpy.com/node/14760?size=_original


^^^^^^^^^^^ That was before "men" wore panties..... ^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## oyarde

> http://www.shorpy.com/node/14760?size=_original


Ahh , the Theodore Roosevelt High Rough Riders , South Matthews St in Boyle Heights. Los Angeles  was also once the home of Proto Tool Co , who produced the first line of combination wrenches in America.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Lucille

This drama queen goes here.

----------


## oyarde

> 


Maybe they should make rosewood grips . It makes beautiful chess pc.'s . Rosewood has a very sweet smell that lasts for years and would compliment the pleasant , pungent  smell of gun oil.

----------


## Lucille

Here is Angelina Jolie's custom made, govt size Cisco 1911.  It's pretty sweet.



I wonder if she could use that statement as evidence in divorce court...

http://jjfu.tumblr.com/post/92088757...na-cisco-1911s

http://www.forbes.com/sites/susannah.../#5ad2f4c645c6




> In 2008, Jolie revealed that a love of firearms is one of the things she and Pitt share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				    Ive gone to the range with sniper rifles and things like that. Brad and I both like it a lot. That is something we have in common.

----------


## oyarde

> Here is Angelina Jolie's custom made, govt size Cisco 1911.  It's pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if she could use that statement as evidence in divorce court...
> 
> http://jjfu.tumblr.com/post/92088757...na-cisco-1911s
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/susannah.../#5ad2f4c645c6


Nice grips .

----------


## Lucille



----------


## pcosmar

Baby doll

----------


## opal



----------


## FunkBuddha

> This one?


I wish I could get a better look at her can.

----------


## Lucille

> I wish I could get a better look at her can.


This one?



https://www.tumblr.com/search/leaspeed6

https://www.instagram.com/leaspeed6/?hl=en

https://www.facebook.com/LeaSpeed6/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt3...IgsqabOkmhTUYw

----------


## jllundqu



----------


## jllundqu

nevermind.... that was more like PG-13

[image removed]  

https://pp.vk.me/c625323/v625323958/...uouBh0yDFM.jpg

----------


## FunkBuddha

> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.tumblr.com/search/leaspeed6
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/leaspeed6/?hl=en
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCt3...IgsqabOkmhTUYw


Yeah, that's it.  Do you have a picture of just the can, with nothing covering it?

----------


## Lucille

> Yeah, that's it.  Do you have a picture of just the can, with nothing covering it?


*leaspeed6 images*

https://www.google.com/search?q=leas...UIBSgA&dpr=0.9 /Ronin



Is that an Archer sticker?!  It is!  Check it out, @Suzanimal!  Imma have to get me one of those for one of my guns.

----------


## pcosmar

"More you might like"

----------


## oyarde

> 


Good space utilization. I hate dishwashers . I would not use it all if the Mrs was not around . Be great for boxes of ammo storage .

----------


## Lucille

http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/im...hes-taken-men/

----------


## Lucille

Went to one of my favorite blogs and there was Leaspeed6!  I don't think the pic is allowed, so here's the link.

http://hopelesslysane.blogspot.com/2...fy-things.html

----------


## oyarde

> Went to one of my favorite blogs and there was Leaspeed6!  I don't think the pic is allowed, so here's the link.
> 
> http://hopelesslysane.blogspot.com/2...fy-things.html


Picture looks ok to me .

----------


## Lucille

> Picture looks ok to me .


She's in a bikini.  Plus, like the guys said over there, there are no trucks, and no bacon.

----------


## oyarde

> She's in a bikini.  Plus, like the guys said over there, there are no trucks, and no bacon.


  I was a Boy Scout , I already have a truck and some bacon .

----------


## Lucille

http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/sh...hame-for-sure/

----------


## Lucille

http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/god-bless-america-7/

----------


## William Tell

> http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/god-bless-america-7/


We don't need pictures of dudes in this thread.

----------


## Lucille

> We don't need pictures of dudes in this thread.




I post what I want!  In accordance with Bryan's regulations anyway!

----------


## William Tell

> 


Thanks for complying with my demands.

----------


## Lucille



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Suzanimal

> 


LOL, at the baseball hats. O_o

----------


## Lucille

Nice shirt!

http://threepercentersclub.org/

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lucille

^ That chick needs a makeover desperately!




I was looking for a girl with full auto in honor of wikileaks and came across that, which is even better.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> LOL, at the baseball hats. O_o


They were showing too much eye.

----------


## Lucille

h/t http://www.oldpicsarchive.com/awkwar...-37-photos/16/

----------


## oyarde

> h/t http://www.oldpicsarchive.com/awkwar...-37-photos/16/


Love it . The 80's .

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## tod evans

"Girls" right?








[IMG]https://********************************/2013/08/usa-militia_134305-525x350.jpg?quality=90&strip=all&w=525&h=350&crop=  1[/IMG]

----------


## Lucille

http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/kitty-leroy/



> A gunfighter, gambler, performer, and alleged prostitute, Kitty Leroy, born in 1850, was best known as one of the most proficient poker players in the Old West. Thought to have been from Michigan, she was performing as a dancer by the age of ten and as she got older, began to work in dancehalls and saloons, where she picked up a number of other skills, specifically proficiency with weapons and at games of chance.
> 
> When she married her first husband, legend has it that he was the only man in town with the nerve to let her shoot apples off his head. But, Kitty was restless and wanting to take her “show” on the road, she headed to Texas, leaving her husband behind.
> 
> By the age of 20, she was said to have been one of the most popular entertainers in Dallas, but soon gave up dancing to become a faro dealer and was noted for never going to the faro tables without several knives and revolvers.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## oyarde

> http://knuckledraggin.com/2016/10/kitty-leroy/


She spent her last year in Deadwood .

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe

"Big Nose" Kate - Doc Holliday's girlfriend

----------


## AZJoe

Eva Shockey, world class hunter (bow and rifle)



Trick shot artist Kirsten Joy Weiss - the modern Annie Oakley



Jessie Duff - Grand Master competitive shooter



Julie Golob - Pistol Champion

----------


## oyarde

> "Big Nose" Kate - Doc Holliday's girlfriend


Kate was a looker in her day .

----------


## oyarde

> 


I saw some on the pond yesterday , nothing like a med rare duck breast sandwich cooked in bacon grease in an iron skillet over an open fire next to the water.

----------


## Origanalist

> "Big Nose" Kate - Doc Holliday's girlfriend


Her nose doesn't look that big, you should have seen my Grandmothers nose. You could have dumped snow on it and went skiing.

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lucille



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Danke

> 



Lots of counterweight for balance I see.

----------


## pcosmar

> Lots of counterweight for balance I see.


Could lean more forward,, not that that one has a lot of recoil,, but it would help her shoot.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

It appears that this woman on Twitter has dedicated her Twitter feed to the subject of this thread. She is... colorful.

https://twitter.com/JannaWilkinso69

----------


## pcosmar

From today's rally.







https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...in-washington/

----------


## pcosmar



----------


## Origanalist

I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed like the first one was.

----------


## pcosmar

> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed like the first one was.


We've been being good.

----------


## pcosmar

One more cuz it made me smile.. and correction  2500  (not 1000).

----------


## Danke

> I'm surprised this thread hasn't been closed like the first one was.



Crybaby.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=girls+guns

----------


## Origanalist

> Crybaby.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ght=girls+guns


Sniffle.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Superfluous Man

Honest question, what's the point of having a girls with guns thread at all if it's not at minimum PG?

I'm not saying we should have one. But if the pictures aren't showing both bigguns and big guns, I don't get the thread.

----------


## Suzanimal

Vogue 1936

----------


## Suzanimal

I want a Pew Pew t-shirt.

----------


## oyarde

> I want a Pew Pew t-shirt.


PewPew shirts on ladies get five stars

----------


## AZJoe

> 


*The Pholosopher is the best.* 









*No gun in this one, but still awesome shirt.*

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## tommyrp12

..

----------


## Anti Globalist

Fat ugly chicks with guns need some love too.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

[IMG]34772969354_c7ff51aed3_m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Danke

> Fat ugly chicks with guns need some love too.





> [IMG]34772969354_c7ff51aed3_m.jpg[/IMG]



I'm closing this thread.

----------


## Origanalist

> Fat ugly chicks with guns need some love too.


You first.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> You first.


No thanks.  I'm not into fat chicks.

----------


## juleswin

> No thanks.  I'm not into fat chicks.


Ah, so now she's no longer ugly? weird how people just assume someone is ugly mainly because they are fat. They can't just be normal, beautiful looking, just ugly

----------


## Stratovarious

> Honest question, what's the point of having a girls with guns thread at all if it's not at minimum PG?
> 
> I'm not saying we should have one. But if the pictures aren't showing both bigguns and big guns, I don't get the thread.



:facepalm:


I just visited this thread for the first time, 188 189 190 191 were awesome.


Then yours , :facepalm:  wtf .........:facepalm:




 :facepalm:


 I just visited this thread for the first time, 188 189 190 191 were awesome.


 Then yours , :facepalm:  wtf .........:facepalm:




> 


 


> 


 


> 


 


> 





> ::
> 
> 
>  I just visited this thread for the first time, 188 189 190 191 were awesome.
> 
> 
>  Then yours , :facepalm:  wtf .........:facepalm:

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Ah, so now she's no longer ugly? weird how people just assume someone is ugly mainly because they are fat. They can't just be normal, beautiful looking, just ugly


No I just forgot to add that I'm also not into ugly chicks.  It's just that her fatness is more noticeable.

----------


## oyarde

> No I just forgot to add that I'm also not into ugly chicks.  It's just that her fatness is more noticeable.


Mlldly ugly can be overlooked certainly for the avg guy I would think as it may have some advantages . As an example I would expect they could be things that are most excellent at such as  good cooks , being frugal etc . I traded for Mrs O , if she had not been  pretty I might have gotten her for less . You should keep your options open .

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Mlldly ugly can be overlooked certainly for the avg guy I would think as it may have some advantages . As an example I would expect they could be things that are most excellent at such as  good cooks , being frugal etc . I traded for Mrs O , if she had not been  pretty I might have gotten her for less . You should keep your options open .

----------


## phill4paul

> I want a Pew Pew t-shirt.

----------


## shakey1



----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> *The Pholosopher is the best.*


This one does it for me. She's an amazing girl. I like girls who are 'free'.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## RJB

Poor New Zealand.  Look what they are giving up.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Danke



----------


## AZJoe



----------


## Swordsmyth

> Oooh Brett   
> 
> I wait with baited breath  Funny how you have these odd readings with your caps as well though isnt it?  Maybe they are down to other-wordly happenings?


This bot's first language isn't english.

----------


## timosman



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Marenco



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

Danke needs to leave the grenades alone .

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 


So this is what you fantasize about.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So this is what you fantasize about.


It's Lent, which means his Cathloic Mexican boyfriend is going to be preoccupied with fasting, prayer, and various liturgical things-and thus won't be able to give him proper attention. Expect plenty more of creepy stuff like this at least until Pascha (Easter).

Obligatory pic-

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Swordsmyth

@Anti Federalist
Time to resurrect this thread.

----------


## TheTexan



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## TheTexan

> 


Nice

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tod evans

Maybe bows too?

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## CCTelander



----------


## CCTelander



----------


## TheTexan

This thread is really offensive in how it objectifies guns.

----------


## jmdrake

Mexican moms with guns...and with their kids playing on sandbag checkpoints....and with a homemade tank.



https://www.the-sun.com/news/2168524...alisco-cartel/
DOING IT FOR THEMSELVES Pregnant gun-toting vigilantes patrol in homemade tank defending families from brutal Jalisco New Generation cartel

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## pcosmar

> 


Damn 
Choices

and being prohibited.

/sigh

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## CaptUSA



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## TheTexan

> 


That gun doesn't make any sense.  The grenade launcher extends way past the barrel, eliminating any advantage of a SBR.

It also only has one trigger?  Does it shoot & launch a grenade at the same time?

And where is the magazine on that thing?  It's obviously not in that flimsy little handle.

----------


## pcosmar

> That gun doesn't make any sense.  The grenade launcher extends way past the barrel, eliminating any advantage of a SBR.
> 
> It also only has one trigger?  Does it shoot & launch a grenade at the same time?
> 
> And where is the magazine on that thing?  It's obviously not in that flimsy little handle.


Obviously Belt fed.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans

Whoops, this goes in the pic thread.

----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Swordsmyth



----------

